# Coyote calling



## RHYOTEBUSTER (Sep 21, 2017)

What call sound have you had your best results with? Vocals, distress, or a combination. I am not asking for your specific sequence, just what's working best for you.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Depending on the time of year I use different calls.

Mid Feb is breeding time so use vocals to attract a mate
End of April is when the have there pups, so use something with pup noises
Jan - April use mainly vocals with distress
Aug - Dec use mainly distresses

Hope that helps


----------



## Dquinn (Sep 23, 2017)

The coyote is in the canine family, so like a dog it is a very intelligent animal. The call that you use depends on the time of year. I do a great deal of animal trapping and animal removal on Long Island, New York. The coyote currently isn?t on Long Island, but is native to surrounding areas and upstate, New York. When attempting to trap a coyote, you must be very careful to not leave any human scent on your wildlife traps. http://www.animalcontrollongisland.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fawn in distress, Rabbit, and vocals.


----------

